# Damn ants creep into my laptop!



## chemi (Jan 19, 2007)

Hix hix, my computer has encountered a dangerous situation! When taking my computer out of the bag, I saw some ants creeping near my laptop, two ants were on the laptop! I was wondering that they could have crept into my laptop throught vent hole :sigh: ! If that happened, it was really dramatical for my laptop! 
How to know is there any ant creeping inside my laptop? And if they were inside, what can they make harm to my laptop? And how to dismiss the DAMN ants, is there any solution for that? Please help me! ray: ray: ray: Thanks in advance!
P/S: I really keep my laptop clean so that there's not any piece of food or anything like that in/on my laptop! So the ants have no reason to come inside!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

chemi said:


> Hix hix, my computer has encountered a dangerous situation!


I would have thought it was more dangerous for the ants:grin:


----------



## chemi (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm wondering if these ants die inside the laptop, it can make dust and dirt for my laptop and it can influence on electricity conduct of devices inside? Is it right?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Are there that many of them? If so, I suggest you open up the case and blow em out. Also, try and find out what's attracting them in the first place.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Damage is unlikely they will just fry and shrivel up, if theres a lot then it could cause a problem but a few shouldn't hurt. Like mentioned by John above open it up and just blow them out. Living in Aus i have the same problem, but haven't caused me any problems.


----------



## donie (Mar 28, 2006)

They are attracted to the heat and light of your laptop.
Are they in the screen? 
Good idea is to have a strong light somewhere else on in the room or if thats incovenient.Bug spray


----------

